# Turbo JT motor?



## b_j0hns0n (Apr 25, 2009)

Little background...
Bought a 87' 4000cs and a 89 200 turbo (mc2). Wanted to do the MC2 swap but it turns out the the motor got hot... like hot. Heads was warped, cracks what have you. I can imagine the bearing in the bottom end are probably wash-out as well. 
I'm going to rebuild the mc2 motor and do the swap as planned but in the mean time:
Has anyone just slapped the exhaust manifold and K26 on a JT motor? I'll plum the intercooler and mount the oil cooler as well... swap the cam over too. Sounds like a fun weekend goof, just wondering if the KE-Jettronic on the 4000 will keep up with 7 pounds ish?








Let me know what ya'll think. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rocket SLC (Aug 4, 1999)

From what I have heard, you can do 4-5 psi on stock 4kq CIS. Should be fine. problem comes when you have to drill the block to get the oil return. Also the coolant drain off the turbo. that one isn’t as bad as you just swap a freeze plug.


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

My 4000 had the JT engine w/ turbo bolted on... ( this is before i got it ) ran 15psi and blew a hole in the piston ( had 550k on it ) Then swapped an MC block in and running the jt head with the N/A cam. Goes pretty good. 
I think you'll be ok if you just turn the boost down. as for the oil return... if you drill and tap the pan above the oil level then it should work fine 
I would check the bottom end just to be sure as you'd be better off putting that in. Plus the N/A head has bigger valve so you would want to run that on it anyway


----------

